# What is the first 3DS game you've ever bought?



## thisistian (Dec 2, 2016)

...if you can remember!

I bought Animal Crossing NL, Pok?mon X and Harvest Moon Cute at the same time as buying my 3DS.


----------



## Alyx (Dec 2, 2016)

The first 3DS game I had ever bought was Luigi's Mansion: Dark Moon! My significant other persuaded me to do it, "it's such a good game!"


----------



## Antonio (Dec 2, 2016)

Pokemon rumble and super Mario 3D was my first games ever.


----------



## Corrie (Dec 2, 2016)

The only reason I even bought a 3DS was because of New Leaf. I wanted that crap SO bad!


----------



## Zireael (Dec 2, 2016)

Ocarina of Time 3D! I'm a huge sucker for nostalgia, I basically bought a 3DS to play the remake.


----------



## KeatAlex (Dec 2, 2016)

Elvenfrost said:


> Ocarina of Time 3D! I'm a huge sucker for nostalgia, I basically bought a 3DS to play the remake.



Same, except when I went to buy my 3DS, they were sold out of Ocarina and had to settle for street fighter :/


----------



## Soigne (Dec 2, 2016)

ocarina of time


----------



## nintendoanna (Dec 2, 2016)

animal crossing same time as my 3ds lol


----------



## jupisan (Dec 2, 2016)

Animal Crossing New Leaf.


----------



## Mars Adept (Dec 3, 2016)

Not counting gifts, one of the first I remember purchasing is Art Academy: Lessons for Everyone. This was, unfortunately, before I discovered Colors! 3D. However, it taught me a lot about art, and improved me as an artist, so I do not regret my purchase.


----------



## Mariah (Dec 3, 2016)

Mario Kart 7 and Super Mario 3D Land


----------



## dizzy bone (Dec 3, 2016)

I bought a 3ds to play animal crossing! I bought a couple games after that but I rarely play them.


----------



## Cheren (Dec 4, 2016)

I bought Pokemon X at the same time I bought my 2DS.


----------



## StarUrchin (Dec 4, 2016)

Super Mario 3D Land


----------



## Joy (Dec 5, 2016)

Animal Crossing


----------



## ZebraQueen (Dec 5, 2016)

Pok?mon y but it was my brother for paying half of my 3ds

The one I bought personally like my own and first was
Kid Icarus uprising
Love that game


----------



## Rasha (Dec 6, 2016)

both Super Mario 3D Land and Luigi's Mansion: Dark Moon
a few days later my brother got Mario Kart 7


----------



## Rowlet28 (Dec 6, 2016)

Mine is Pokemon X! I really want New Leaf so I bought that too, after I purchased the game.


----------



## Nerd House (Dec 6, 2016)

Kid Icarus Uprising


----------



## Berry <3 (Dec 6, 2016)

ACNL and pokemon x at same time as 3ds :3


----------



## Halloqueen (Dec 7, 2016)

Technically the first games I got for the 3DS weren't 3DS games. I got a 3DS so I could use the online functionality of Pokemon Black & White. 

I think the first actual 3DS game I got was New Leaf. I thought it might have been Pokemon X or Y, but I'm pretty sure I got New Leaf around the time it launched here, which was a few months prior.


----------



## Balverine (Dec 7, 2016)

Story of Seasons :0


----------



## Nodokana (Dec 7, 2016)

Harvest moon: a new beginning


----------



## Espurr (Dec 7, 2016)

Super Mario 3D Land


----------



## 3skulls (Dec 9, 2016)

Animal Crossing and Pokemon X. Bought them both on the same day. Animal Crossing is the reason i bought a 3DS.


----------



## Lethalia (Dec 9, 2016)

I'm pretty sure it was Nintendogs French Bulldog edition. Nintendogs is the reason I got a DS in the first place a veryyyy long time ago, so the tradition carried over to 3DS. Now I no longer play it, as Tales of The Abyss & ACNL took over my life. rip.


----------



## TykiButterfree (Dec 9, 2016)

I was going to buy a 3ds for ACNL, but it was getting delayed and Rhythm Thief became my first game instead. I bought my 3ds when one of the Mario Karts came out because they came out with a purple 3ds and got Rhythm Thief a week later.


----------



## Loriii (Dec 9, 2016)

Either Pilotwings Resort or Rayman. I got mine during the first week of 3DS launch.


----------



## Psydye (Dec 10, 2016)

I believe it was ACNL.


----------



## GalacticGhost (Dec 12, 2016)

the first ever 3ds game i got was super mario 3d land, but that doesn't really count as i got that as a gift for christmas along with my 3ds.

i think the first 3ds game i ever actually bought was... either the sims 3 (...yep) or animal crossing:new leaf. i can't really remember tho.


----------



## Samansu (Dec 13, 2016)

I bought Story of Seasons as my first 3DS game. I don't regret it at all! <3


----------



## lars708 (Dec 16, 2016)

Pilotwings Resort, it was like the only 'good' game when the 3DS released lol


----------



## OLoveLy (Dec 17, 2016)

My first 3DS game I even bought was Animal Crossing New Leaf and Disney Magical World ( ' v ' )


----------



## Gabi<3AnimalCrossing (Dec 17, 2016)

ACNL ^-^


----------



## Annabloem (Dec 17, 2016)

pokemon omega ruby


----------



## Milena (Dec 17, 2016)

LEGO Jurassic World, but I haven't even played it yet... A month prior to getting a 3DS I purchased all of my wishlisted games in no particular order, but that one was the first because it was on sale at my local shop. c:

First ever played is Tomodachi Life, I think.


----------



## Frozenmorningstar (Dec 17, 2016)

Pokemon Y


----------



## brutalitea (Dec 18, 2016)

My first 3DS game was Legend of Zelda: A Link Between Worlds since it came with the 3DS.


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Dec 18, 2016)

You know. It might have been New Super Mario Bros 2. But my first 3DS game I ever gotten was Cartoon Network Punchtime Explosion. I got it for my birthday and I didn't really want that.


----------



## katieoak (Dec 18, 2016)

I recently bought a 3DS, so it's not a hazy memory!  I bought Pokemon X because I wanted to get into the Pokemon series and the community. And then shortly after that I caved and got ACNL, too.


----------



## Ehingen Guy (Dec 18, 2016)

Rayman 3D. It was part of a retailer offer. I didn't play it much after buying Ocarina of Time 3D.


----------



## Chris (Dec 18, 2016)

_Virtue's Last Reward_. I bought my 3DS after finding out that_ ACNL_ and _Pok?mon X & Y_ had confirmed release dates, but wanted a game to play in the wait for the release.


----------



## SensaiGallade (Dec 18, 2016)

I got 4 games when I got my 3DS: Legend of Zelda: Ocarina of Time 3D, Super Mario 3D World, Rayman 3D and Rabbids 3D.


----------



## abc123wee (Dec 19, 2016)

I got my 3DS with OoT3D! I felt like a phony, because I've always been a huge Zelda fan but hadn't played it up to that point, so I had to.


----------



## mondogecko9 (Dec 19, 2016)

Mine was Rayman 3D, And Lego Star Wars... Then I bought ACNL and Pokemon X, a few months later


----------



## GhulehGirl (Dec 19, 2016)

My first 3DS game was The Legend of Zelda - Ocarina of Time  It was my first ever LoZ game as well. Got hooked after that hehehe


----------



## Shiny Spritzee (Dec 20, 2016)

I bought my 3DS just before the release of ACNL. It came with Super Mario 3D Land, but I also bought Sticker Star to play while I was waiting for ACNL.


----------



## classically.trained (Dec 22, 2016)

Nintendogs lol. Not much was out when I got mine.


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Dec 22, 2016)

My first 3DS game was Animal Crossing: New Leaf


----------



## Deligrace (Dec 26, 2016)

Corrie said:


> The only reason I even bought a 3DS was because of New Leaf. I wanted that crap SO bad!



Same here!


----------



## Imaginarycupcake (Dec 27, 2016)

I think it was Nintendogs.


----------



## PoizonMushro0m (Dec 27, 2016)

Mario Kart 7 at Kmart before it closed in my area in January 2013. That would be my only game until New Leaf launched in June of that year...


----------



## zeldagirl25 (Dec 28, 2016)

The first game I bought was The Legend of Zelda: Ocarina of Time 3D when it first came out along with aqua blue 3DS when it came out. I also got Sims 3 for the 3DS and pre-ordered Animal Crossing New Leaf all at the same time.


----------



## ShenkuuBlossoms (Dec 28, 2016)

Super Mario 3D Land was bundled with the red 3DS when it came out. My next game was my first ACNL when I went to reserve a copy of Pokemon Y.


----------



## UglyMonsterFace (Dec 28, 2016)

I remember it was Link Between Worlds and Ocarina of Time. I hadn't even really known much about the 3ds having Zelda games until I went into Best Buy, saw those games, and immediately bought one. ^_^ So glad that I did!


----------



## Dolphishy (Dec 28, 2016)

My first game was ACNL, and then MK7 after that. I got my old 3DS on sale when Target was closing all its Canadian stores, so everything was on sale.


----------



## verb1999 (Jan 3, 2017)

The first game I received with my first 3DS (it was a Christmas gift!!) was Mario & Luigi: Partners In Time.  I'd played the entire Super Mario side-scrolling series dating all the way back to the NES, but this was the first of the RPG series I'd played.  And I loved it.  Great game.  I have yet to do it, but I'll be going back & playing the rest of the series.

The first game I actually purchased was NES: Remix.  Which I pictured as a game where you could play a bunch of NES games.  Perhaps new boards and different levels.  Turns out it was just a series of time trials.  Which was cool.  Nothing I would rave about & not what I thought it would be, but still was fun to play.


----------



## Hopeless Opus (Jan 3, 2017)

i think it was super mario 3d world


----------



## Hashbrowns (Jan 3, 2017)

Well, I was given this "Lego Marvel Superheroes: Universe in peril" as a gift from a councilor at school because she knew o planned on buying myself a 3DS for Christmas. The first game I bought however, was Animal Crossing: New Leaf. Man, I remember how badly I wanted to play that game back in 2014...


----------



## Cou (Jan 4, 2017)

i think it was pokemon x and animal crossing new leaf; i remember specifically buying the 3ds for pokemon and the fact that aa was also releasing dual destinies... my ds is basically a $200 aa machine


----------



## GrayScreen (Jan 4, 2017)

Pokemon X, I think? Or maybe Harvest Moon. I'm not quite sure...


----------



## intropella (Jan 7, 2017)

Animal Crossing New Leaf.
After I heard a new ac was announced, I quickly try to upgrade to a 3ds and preorder the animal crossing game ASAP.


----------



## Squidward (Jan 7, 2017)

Animal Crossing: New Leaf. It's also the last game I bought.


----------



## Yui (Jan 8, 2017)

I only ever got the 3ds because New Leaf came out. Bought it the next week it came out in Europe!


----------



## AkiBear (Jan 8, 2017)

Animal Crossing: New Leaf. :>


----------



## Envy (Jan 8, 2017)

Ocarina of Time 3D, unfortunately. A waste of what little spending money I had.


----------



## lemoncrossing (Jan 8, 2017)

My first 3DS game was Mario Kart 7. I've always been known for kicking but at MK. (Back in elementary I played with the guys in my class and beat them all...  )


----------



## Suyeon (Jan 10, 2017)

Technically, I bought Pokemon White first. It was to told me over until Pokemon X came out, so the later is my first proper 3DS game.


----------



## pawpatrolbab (Jan 12, 2017)

Animal Crossing New Leaf~


----------



## Soraru (Jan 13, 2017)

i bought ocarina of time before i even bought a 3ds LOL


----------



## Peter (Jan 13, 2017)

I bought Pilotwings Resort at launch with my first 3DS


----------



## brownboy102 (Jan 13, 2017)

Mario Kart 7, two months after I got the DS. Basically only played DS games


----------



## aschton (Jan 13, 2017)

super mario: sticker star tbh


----------

